# Clear Screen



## avenger2099 (16. September 2006)

hy kann mir jemand sagen, ob es einen clear screen befehl für java gibt wenn ja wie lautet dieser?


----------



## Xandro (16. September 2006)

ClearScreen?

Das hört sich so an, als möchtest Du in der Konsole bereits dargestellten Text wieder löschen?
Das ist so nicht möglich, da Du über die Konsole keinen direkten Befehl mehr eingeben kannst,
solange Dein Programm läuft.
Du kannst den Screen also erst leeren, wenn Dein Programm beendet ist.


----------



## NomadSoul (16. September 2006)

Also es gibt keine möglichkeit das cls Komando auszuführen. Aber, wenn man einen "ähnlichen" Effekt erzielen will, gibt man einfach ein paar Leerzeilen aus.
Auf diesem Weg bekommst du zumindest den "sichtbaren" Bereich der Konsole leer.


----------



## teppi (17. September 2006)

Also ich weiß, dass das Thema schon mindestens zwei Mal hier behandelt wurde. Es gibt verschiedene Bibliotheken, die das ermöglichen. Einfach mal die Forensuche bemühen  .. 
Gruß Stefan


----------

